# typing issue



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, first let me say i am something of a tech tard. many "terms", idk.


ok, as i am typing this message, right after each letter i type, there is that flashing vertical line. now, if i hit the "back" or "left" arrows, it only goes 1 font, it used to go until i let off. how to i make it so it goes till i let off ?

W10 Edge on a PC. 

thanx :smile:


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

Clean the keyboard, or replace it. 

Remove and install the browser again. This time, use something other than a microsoft product. Use Google chrome. The latest version of Edge is based on open source, the original versions were not.

Use a true text editor that will show hidden characters to determine what is being placed after your letters. If this does not happen in any other application, See the paragraph above.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

The vertical flashing line is the cursor. There's a setting in "keyboard" for repeat rate. Try the arrow issue with another browser or application that lets you type and see if it does/does not repeat. It could be an issue with Edge.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> The vertical flashing line is the cursor. There's a setting in "keyboard" for repeat rate. Try the arrow issue with another browser or application that lets you type and see if it does/does not repeat. It could be an issue with Edge.


how do i find the keyboard setting ? i went in "settings" and could not find them.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> how do i find the keyboard setting ? i went in "settings" and could not find them.



Press the windows key then start typing keyboard. It should bring up some options.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Press the windows key then start typing keyboard. It should bring up some options.


thanx, that did bring up options. and i did make it start working again, "but", the cursor does not move nearly as fast as it used to, and i cannot "refind" where i made the change that i didn't know i made.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> thanx, that did bring up options. and i did make it start working again, "but", the cursor does not move nearly as fast as it used to, and i cannot "refind" where i made the change that i didn't know i made.



In the same keyboard setting there should be one for speed.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> In the same keyboard setting there should be one for speed.


there is, but the fastest it will go is about 10% of what it used to. 

well poop, just tried it in this window, and it still does not work.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> there is, but the fastest it will go is about 10% of what it used to.
> 
> well poop, just tried it in this window, and it still does not work.


Does it work correctly using a different browser?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Does it work correctly using a different browser?


idk, i only use Edge


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

Install another one and try it.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> idk, i only use Edge


Try it with anything that let's you type. If the problem exists on all apps then it's something with Windows vs. isolated to Edge.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Try it with anything that let's you type. If the problem exists on all apps then it's something with Windows vs. isolated to Edge.


good idea. i just tried it in notepad , does the same thing. 

also related = say i want to type 100 letter K. i used to be able to just hold down the K, and it would run on until i let up, now, 1 K per key hit.


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

maybe you turned on filter keys by accident?

go to settings, ease of access, keyboard (left side, scroll down), set filter keys to off


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

If the “keyboard” settings for repeat rate are maxed out it could be the actual keyboard or something hardware related. 

This page talks about windows slow keys accessibility feature. It may help. 
https://bltt.org/windows-10-keyboard-repeat-rate/


----------

